# What PFD do ya'll wear????/



## Loki (Sep 26, 2010)

I am brand new to SOT kayaks. Please give me some advise on PFDs. I see there are vests that are type lll PFD kayaking vests, is this what most folks use or do most do type ll PFDs? 

Thanks


----------



## Sun (Sep 2, 2008)

I use this for my SOT kayak: http://www.basspro.com/Bass-Pro-Shops-Mesh-Top-Angler-Flotation-Vest-for-Men/product/10213766/118773

I got it while it was on sale for 20 dollars or something.
The zippers for the pockets (the main zipper that closes up the front works great) are kind of difficult to use, but other than that, I haven't had any problems with it.

I'm sure if I were to switch to using a better PFD, I'd quickly realize what I've been missing. However, I'm happy with this for now.


----------



## smlobx (Jul 3, 2009)

This is the one I have

http://www.paddleva.com/product.asp?lt=d&catid=17846&deptid=9594&pfid=APP00185

Vey comfortable...


----------



## Ronaulmtd (Feb 8, 2011)

I use an inflatable Hobie manual PFD- it is comfortable and light-


----------



## 7.62 (Apr 15, 2011)

I would like to switch to an inflatable. I cannot stand the way a life vest feels agains the seat back when fishing for hours. Part of that probably has to do with having back problems. Truth be told, when I am fishing flat water (my nearby reservoir), I don't even wear it.


----------



## landingcrew (Jun 17, 2008)

i use and have purchased several more of the the stohlquist fisherman pfd's. the high back and hard pockets, don't allow for lures to snag. they keep my head clear out of the water, witch is important, i had a situation where i was cranking on a big fish and the line broke, i was stunned when the guide on my rod smashed me in the face and i fell out, face first. the pfd immediately rolled me over and kept my head above water till i got my wits about me. i trust this pfd with my life and my clients safety. my .02 cents


----------



## jyingling (Sep 19, 2008)

stohlquist fisherman. pockets for all kinds of gizmos, and it doesn't hinder your mobility.


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

I wear a Harmony / Wildy LP 7.6 most of the time


----------



## Loki (Sep 26, 2010)

great info guys thanks!!!!!


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Nrs


----------



## OBX_Rat (Jul 12, 2007)

A use a MTI Dorado 
High mesh back for Sit-On-Top fishing comfort. Cool ventilation that works with seat back makes the Dorado an ideal choice. Complete Angler package; tackle box pockets, Pliers holder, Pin-on Retractor. D-rings. Reflective tape across back. Hook resistant shell.

•Type: III
•Design Floatation: 15lbs. 10oz.
•Sizes: XS/S, M/L, XL/XXL
•Colors: Olive or Red


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

extrasport


----------



## Kevin Kelly (Feb 25, 2012)

I use a Patagonia. Very high back which makes sitting in the seat all day more comfortable. I thought about the inflatable, but i figure if i really need my pfd, i might not be conscious or at least not with it enough to inflate it or, if it's the belt style, pull it over my head. I want one that works without me having to do anything past putting in on before i get in the water, and i want one comfortable enough that i'll wear it, all the time, every time. I use lots of Patagonia stuff. They make great products; their customer service is second to none; and i like the ethic of the company - their environmental ethic and the way they they choose to treat their employees. I know their stuff is expensive, but it lasts, they stand behind it, and it's a company i don't mind giving my money to. Just my thoughts.


----------



## b2thewall (Feb 22, 2010)

Patagonia is the way to go. Agreed about the price tag but I use their gear for camping, backpacking and everything else outdoors because of the quality of the products and the integrity of the company.


----------

